# IBS/Depression/Anxiety



## missxca (Oct 9, 2003)

I could have sworn I posted something in here before but I don't see it (maybe it's because I feel exhausted).I was diagnosed with Depression and anxiety about 5 or so years ago, and just recently I've been diagnosed with IBS (c + d). I'm having a hard time finding meds for all of those problems. For depression I've tried Prozac, Busbar, Luvox, etc.., for Anxiety really all I've tried was Xanax because the doc said the depression ones also worked for anxiety, but for IBS all I've tried is Bentyl and Dycosimine (sp?). My problem is none of those meds have worked (Bentyl does a little though). Does anyone know of any meds that can help? I constantly feel sad, paranoid and worthless and when I have to go out in public I freak out and think everyone is staring at me. I'm also having sleeping problems (I can't get to sleep and when I do I sleep all day, literally). A friend of mine told me to take Kolonapin, Atenolol or Lamictial. Any help would be greatly appricated!!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

There are a number of studies that show a high correlation between IBS-D and anxiety. (By that I mean anxiety manifests itself through D. Obviously virtually everyone becomes anxious once they have bad D.) For me, I have no doubt that anxiety brought on my D. It started in January and was bad every day for six months. Had the tests, eliminated foods/milk, tried all the anti-D meds and nothing made a difference. Then I started thinking about the stress I was under looking out for two elderly parents with dementia and started reading about symptoms of anxiety (I've posted the list below)and there it was--the big D. Started taking small dose of anti-anxiety drug--Xanax .25 3 x day-- and D stopped within 48 hours and has not returned since. I'm now seeing my psychiatrist every few weeks and have reduced the original med and added Effexor .75 mg per day an anti-anxiety/anti-depressant. I feel soooo much better even though the stress in my life remains high. I also do yoga and breathing meditation as well as work on just slowing myself down. Take care and good luck.Symptoms of Generalized Anxiety Disorder The symptoms of anxiety range in intensity from feelings of uneasiness producing trembling and sweaty hands, to bouts of diarrhea, heart palpitations and full-blown panic attacks. Anxiety can cause complete, but temporary, memory blocks, or cause entirely inappropriate behavior.Long term severe worry, tension, irritability or depression, for no clear reason. Excessive or unwarranted worry (usually over work, finances, relationships, and health) Heart palpitations (rapid or irregular heartbeat) Sense of impending doom Difficulty or Inability to concentrate or mind going blank Muscle tension especially in the neck, shoulders, and chest; muscle aches; trembling or twitching in the muscles Diarrhea Chest pain Dry mouth Sweating or hot flashes Excessive sweating, sweaty palms Abdominal pain and/or diarrhea Undereating or overeating, loss of appetite Insomnia (difficulty falling or staying asleep, nightmares) Irritability Fatigue, headache, Easily fatigued Trembling or feeling shaky Rapid and shallow breathing, or feeling short of breath (hyperventilation) Loss of sex drive Being easily startled Occasional panic attacks Restlessness


----------



## bromley1780 (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi all...I'm so glad to see the posts on the anxiety connection...it's been a mystery to me for some time.I've been recently diagnosed with IBS/D, and have had a life of off and on anti-depressants, which ended last year with a "serotonin syndrome" reaction. Now I can not take ANY anti-depressants (well, the ones I've tried give me this reaction)so I am taking 1/2 of a .25 xanax as needed (which lately has been every morning and bedtime). I have noticed that more than that gives me a splitting headache, and less than that leaves me more vulnerable to having rapid D after eating...and it's much more manageable than doing the other anti-d or anti-spasmodic before eating every day (and those tend to make me c). So, here's my question...am I destined to live with the xanax forever?? Is there any hope for me to be able to take an anti-depressant, are ALL of them serotonin driven? How about any "natural/herbal" remedies, or other suggestions? I also wonder if my depression is over my anxiety, or the other way around? I've had a few REALLY bad episodes that have fractured relationships with my teen age kids...feeling the need to "escape" to keep them from having to deal with this...staying in bed to just sleep away blues...etc. By God's grace they have not disowned me all together, but He gave me a wonderful hubby who encourages them with me (and sticks by my side too). THAT is not a worry!







I appreciate any feed back!Be blessed!m


----------



## missxca (Oct 9, 2003)

I've got all the anxiety symptoms but 1. I don't have bad d all the time, usually only about once or twice a month and the rest of the time its normal or c. I've been taking xanax, .5 mg, but it's just not helping anymore and I'm becoming more anxious. I think my main problem is that everyone I know is trying to get me to go out and get a job, but the very thought scares me because I also have social anxiety and with ibs I never know when I'm going to get violent d and stomach cramps so I tend to stay at home. Between the ibs and the anxiety my life is being ruined. Are there any meds that work for both? I've tried a few ( I think I listed them in my first post up there ^) but none work







.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Are you saying that all you take in the course of a 24 hour period is .5 of Xanax? If so, that is a low dosage for someone with major anxiety. Please post here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2003)

Buspar is really a great med for GAD...and some very mild forms of depression. I think people often expect too much from it but its not a real giant killer type of medicine....but it works great for reducing my anxiety and for the physical symptoms that result from GAD.


----------



## missxca (Oct 9, 2003)

California123-I wasn't aware that I was able to take more than .5 a day . Everytime I try to contact my doctor he's "in a meeting". I'm in the process of switching docs anyway. How much xanax is to much in one day? Ideally all the doses would be PM because I have sleeping problems so I never really get up in the AM.4willieC-Busbar never did anything for me. I waited for a month and nothing happened, that's when I got on Xanax. A friend of mine swears by Busbar though.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I am telling you this so you can talk to your doctor, but my gosh, yes, there are many doses higher than .5 in Xanax. In fact, I think there are Xanax pills of at least 2mg dosage--I just checked the Xanax site and that is true. When I had severe panic attacks, I was taking 4mg a day but not all at the same time. There is also a Xanax XR which is taken just once a day. I know there have been postings recently on that. Do a search here and you'll find the discussion. Take care.


----------



## missxca (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank you for the help. I'm going to do a search for Xanax XR now. I'm also going to make an appointment with my Doc tomorrow.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi:I, too have anxiety, sleep problema and IBS-D. Here's what I do for what's it worth.1-10 mg Bentyl & one Lomotil 7:00 a.m.Same as above at 11:00 a.m.If I am not going out somewhere in the evening, then at 3:00 I take just the Bentyl. If I am going I take another Lomotil as well and sometimes even through in an Imodium for safety.At night, I have 1/3 of a 10 mg Ambien and 1 .50 Ativan to sleep. I only get max 6 1/2 hours, but alot better than nothing. Hope this helps--sure would like to be off all these pills!!


----------



## missxca (Oct 9, 2003)

What are the Lomotil and Ativan for? I have a backup package of Immodium in my purse at all times just in case. I usually get around 6-9 hours of sleep, but even if I sleep for 10 hours or more I'm still exhausted. It's like I'm never not tired and I'm always feeling drained. Sometimes I walk around feeling I don't know...kind of detached from myself (not a good example or words probably lol). I wish there were just 1 pill to help everything I have. Man that would be nice, but too much to ask lol.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I take Paxil CR with Zyprexa, which is a medication for bipolarism. My psych has been treating IBS patients with Zyprexa and having very good results. I have no idea if it works as an antidepressant (serotonin), I just know it helps me in the low dosage that I take it (1.25 mg.) along with 25 mgs of Paxil CR.


----------



## Danielle Garrett (Oct 1, 2003)

HELLO I HAVE BEEN FORCED TO ACCEPT THAT FOR ME MY IBS IS ANXIETY RELATED. AS MY NAME INDICATES, MOST TIMES I FEEL LIKE I AM LOSING MY MIND. WHEN I AM HAVING BAD DAYS AT WORK, I HAVE BEEN PRONE TO TALKING TO MYSELF OUT OF SHEER FRUSTRATION, NEEDING TO VENT. OTHERS HAVE OBSERVED ME, AND I WONDER IF MY ANXIETY IS GOING TO LEAD TO A WORK, OR UNEMPLOYMENT ISSUE. MY DEPRESSION IS DEEP AND PREVENTING ME FROM PERFORMING MANY OF MY USUAL ACTIVITIES. THE ONES I AM ABLE TO PERFORM TAKE MORE CONCENTRATION THAN I'D LIKE TO GIVE. I AM CONSTANTLY ISOLATED AND SO ALONE. JUST GLAD TO HAVE THIS OUTLET.I HOPE I CAN KEEP MY SANITY.SCG


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I am taking Cymbalta and Zyprexa this combo seems to be working very well- Any of you taking Zyprea for depression?


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

someone in the posts above asked about more natural remedies for anxiety. i am currently trying cognitive behavioral therapy, i've read a bunch of websites that say it has good sucess rate for ppl with anxiety related ibs as it addresses anxiety! which i'm sure we all agree is contributing to all our gut problems.so its something i'm trying, can't say it's worked or it's wonderful just that i am currently trying this.i found my therapist by looking online at some cbt associations that had "find a therapist" features, this lead me to the local university, which lead me to a local clinic.m


----------

